# FHD oder WQHD mit GTX 1070?



## Geek33 (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebe Forum-Mitglieder!
Ich bin mir sicher, es gibt schon einige Fragen und Antworten zu dem Thema, wollte jedoch selbst nochmal fragen.
Ich habe mir vor 5 Tagen ein neues PC-Setup gekauft. Bestehend aus:
-i7 6700k
-16GB RAM
-GTX 1070 HOF

Allerdings habe ich noch einen seeeehr alten Monitor auf meiner Tischplatte rumsitzen (1680x1050 60Hz). Deshalb möchte ich diesen austauschen.
Jetzt kommt die preisgekrönte Frage:
1080p 144hz oder 1440p 144hz? Für den 1440er zahlt man nämlich noch mal ne Ecke mehr drauf (etwa 200€).
Lohnt sich die höhere Auflösung oder kann ich mir etwas Geld sparen.
Bin hauptsächlich Gamer, der gewöhnliche Spiele wie BF1, TW3, MMOs, Witcher3, FarCry, AC,.... spielt.
Hoffe auf ein paar hilfreiche Antworten.

LG
Phillip


----------



## HisN (18. Dezember 2016)

Auflösung kann man gar nicht genug haben, ich verstehe ehrlich nicht warum nicht jeder einen 4K-Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch hat^^
Warum klammert ihr euch so an FHD? Das hat sich bei mir schon vor 10 Jahren verabschiedet und ich vermisse es nicht.

Was Dir wichtig ist allerdings .... wer soll das wissen? *g*


----------



## Geek33 (18. Dezember 2016)

Naja ich hab ja nichts zu verschenken, würde Lauda jetzt sagen. 200-300€ ist ja auch ein Brett. Und fällt es beim zocken wirklich so stark auf? Konnte noch nie nen 1440er testen. Deshalb die Frage.


----------



## HisN (18. Dezember 2016)

Sind also 200-300 das Budget für den Monitor?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Auflösung kann man gar nicht genug haben, ich verstehe ehrlich nicht warum nicht jeder einen 4K-Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch hat^^
> Warum klammert ihr euch so an FHD? Das hat sich bei mir schon vor 10 Jahren verabschiedet und ich vermisse es nicht.


Warum klammerst du dich so an 60Hz?
Jeder hat andere Präferenzen und entscheidet da halt anders.


Phillip0407 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab ja nichts zu verschenken, würde Lauda jetzt sagen. 200-300€ ist ja auch ein Brett. Und fällt es beim zocken wirklich so stark auf? Konnte noch nie nen 1440er testen. Deshalb die Frage.


Nen ordentlicher FHD 24" 144Hz kostet 250-300€.
Ein WQHD 144Hz 24" knapp 400.
Willst du dann noch Gsync sind wir bei 500€+.

Bei UHD gibt es für mich persönlich kaum was brauchbares.
32" sollte es da mindestens sein, sonst kriegst du Probleme mit der Skalierung.
Und nimmst du den 40" Iiyama den HisN dir noch vorschlagen wird, dann kriegst du nen flimmernden Spiegel mit hohem Inputlag.
Vor allem bist du bei 32"+ UHD auch erst mit 550€ dabei.


----------



## Geek33 (18. Dezember 2016)

Budget nicht wirklich. Aber es tut schon weh über 500€ für nen Monitor ausgeben zu müssen. Oder kennst du billigere 1440p 144hz Monitore?


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Dezember 2016)

Brauchst du 144 hz ? Die wird die 1070 nicht unbedingt immer schaffen. Auch in Full HD mit den richtigen Spielen nicht.


----------



## HisN (18. Dezember 2016)

Phillip0407 schrieb:


> Budget nicht wirklich. Aber es tut schon weh über 500€ für nen Monitor ausgeben zu müssen. Oder kennst du billigere 1440p 144hz Monitore?



Wie alt ist Dein jetziger Monitor.
Rechne mal 500 Euro auf die Nutzungsdauer um. Das läuft in der Regel unter lächerlich.
Beim Monitor kann man ruhig mal klotzen, das ist das Gerät am Computer das am meisten und am längsten verwendet wird. Aber in der Regel ist die Graka teurer als der Monitor und wird in dessen Lebensdauer auch noch 2-3x ausgetauscht^^. Sicher dass da das Verhältnis stimmig ist? 
Sicher dass Du in 2 Jahren nicht da sitzt und sagst: Verdammt, warum hab ich mich *nur* für FHD entschieden. *g*


----------



## Ersy90 (18. Dezember 2016)

Das wichtigste am ganzen PC und da wird erstmal gespart xD


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Brauchst du 144 hz ? Die wird die 1070 nicht unbedingt immer schaffen. Auch in Full HD mit den richtigen Spielen nicht.


144Hz sind nicht gleichbedeutend mit 144fps und es braucht keine 144fps um einen Vorteil aus den 144Hz zu ziehen.


----------



## Geek33 (18. Dezember 2016)

Ja da habt ihr wohl recht^^ Nur hat jemand von euch nen 1440er Monitor? Erkennt man einen starken unterschied zu FHD beim GAMEN?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2016)

Die einen sagen die gleich ja und die anderen sagen nein.
Ich komm auch mit 1080p zurecht und hatte vorher nen 1440p.
Ist halt ziemlich individuell.


----------



## Geek33 (18. Dezember 2016)

Hmmm... Schwere Entscheidung!


----------



## Schleifer (19. Dezember 2016)

Der Ausdruck bzw. der Wert PPI (Pixel per Inch = Pixel pro Zoll) sagt etwas über die Pixeldichte eines Monitors aus. Letztlich werden mehr Pixel pro Zoll als schärfer empfunden, als weniger. Auf der Seite, die ich unten verlinkt habe, kann man das mal nachrechnen.

Am Beispiel eines 24 Zoll Monitors
1680x1050: 83 ppi
1920x1080: 92 ppi
2560x1440: 122 ppi
3860x2160: 184 ppi

Sprich bei nem 24'' Monitor würdest Du, rein von der Zahl der Pixel, nur wenig Unterschied spüren. WQHD wäre mE schon eine Überlegung wert und 4K ein Knaller. Ist aber auch die Frage inwieweit das menschliche Auge die Schärfe wahrnehmen kann.
Nächster Punkt: Wie groß ist dein jetziger Bildschirm und wie groß soll der Neue werden? Über die Sinnhaftigkeit von 21'' FHD auf 27'' WQHD umzusteigen wird grad hier disktuiert: PPI ausrechnen sinnvoll? Diese Überlegungen sind vll. auch für Dich hilfreich.

Schlussendlich ist noch anzumerken, dass es noch viele andere Faktoren als nur die Pixelzahl gibt. Stichwort: Panel. Lieber ein schnelles TN Panel mit stärkerer Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, blasseren Farben und idR besserem Schwarzwert (?), oder lieber IPS, die für 95% der Leute ausreichend schnell sind, knalligere Farben, hohe Blickwinkel aber auch "IPS-Glow" bei dunklen Bildern zeigen. Gäb noch VA Panel, deren Vorzüge ich nicht genau kenne, aber soweit ich weiß bei Vor- und Nachteilen ein Mittelding zwischen IPS und TN sind. OLEDs gibt's bei PC Schirmen momentan faktisch noch nicht.
Bei einem Umstieg von einem 1680x1050 Bildschirm sind diese anderen Faktoren mE für Dich auch nicht zu verachten.

DPI Calculator / PPI Calculator


----------



## Spreed (19. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 144Hz sind nicht gleichbedeutend mit 144fps und es braucht keine 144fps um einen Vorteil aus den 144Hz zu ziehen.



Den Spruch solltest du dir mal in die Signatur hauen 

@TE: Wie weit sitzt du denn vom Monitor entfernt?


----------

